# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CO2 not defusing fast enough



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i have my diy pvc inline defusers inline wiht my ehim 2213the co2 is set at 1 bubble every 1.5 sec but it dos enot defuse fast enoguh every few days the thing is full of co2. do i need more water flow though it if so how woudl i do that woudl a power head do the job? and what size woudl i need to get. i am running a 50g tank iand i needed more circulation already the ehim just dose not circulat enough water.

tank specs are in my profile


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i have my diy pvc inline defusers inline wiht my ehim 2213the co2 is set at 1 bubble every 1.5 sec but it dos enot defuse fast enoguh every few days the thing is full of co2. do i need more water flow though it if so how woudl i do that woudl a power head do the job? and what size woudl i need to get. i am running a 50g tank iand i needed more circulation already the ehim just dose not circulat enough water.

tank specs are in my profile


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Can you show us a pic of your reactor?
How long is it?
What is inside it?

We need more info.

Thanks


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

it is 13" long 2"pvc filled with bio balls standing upright with the co2 comeing in from the top along with the water.the one was so bad i acually biult a second one and placed it below it as well but horizontal to catch any extra co2 befor it got to my filter (alot was befor) it is 12" long and 3" pvc biobals as well they both look just like all the rest oyu see on this bord.

tank specs are in my profile


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I have never heard of one fill up with CO2,
I'm am not familiar with the ehim so I can't help you with the flow.
How do you know it is filling up with CO2?
Is the pvc clear?


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i can hear the water flowing all the way through it sounds like someone pouring water on the floor and i have clear tubing from intake to ractor to filter and i can see co2 bubbles going though it.. i belive the ehim pumps/filters 125-150gph

tank specs are in my profile


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

my filter pumps 116US GPH what if i changed my reactor to a power head what size woudl i need to pump water thought 3' of pipe and a reactor? would i need a 402 or a 802 powerhead or what other one owudl you sugest?

tank specs are in my profile

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Sat April 12 2003 at 10:22 PM.]


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I got a diffuser from Plantguild.

http://www.plantguild.com/html/power_reactors.html

Note that while I got the larger version of the two available, AquaBotanic sells the smaller one for $49.95

I have been quite happy with it. If you turn off the power head or remove the airline from the chamber, you can easily see the bubble rate.

If you are handy, I am told you can guild one with parts from an old gravel vac.

Bob

[This message was edited by BobAlston on Sat April 12 2003 at 08:36 PM.]

[This message was edited by BobAlston on Sat April 12 2003 at 08:37 PM.]


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm running the same thing on my 2213 with
no problems - although I'm running at 1 bub/sec.
Towards the end of the day there is a little
gurgling sound but that goes away a couple
of hours after lights out. If you're going to
be running a higher bubble count, you may
need to get a powerhead or pump(250gph or so). 
I can easily maintain 30ppm of CO2 with 1 bubble/sec on the 2213 though.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm running a 2x12" reactor off the output of a 2228 (~275gph) for a 100g aquarium. My bubble count is much higer as I have a controller on it.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

since i also what haveiong a problem with water movement and BGA whitch i have been told may be form lack of current i got a AQ 802 that i have running my external reactor only thing is now is turning it down low enough that it dose not blast every thing out of the water on its way out of the pipes. would a large pipe size from my reactor slow the water flow into the tank or not?

tank specs are in my profile


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

a larger pipe size will slow the velocity of the water, but it is the same volume of movement. 200gph will still be 200gph.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## TJ (Mar 20, 2003)

When you say inline with your 2213. Is it on the input side or the output ?


I guess its on the input.

mine was till as of 1 hour ago, and i was having the same problem as you, filling up with Co2 and sounds like the tanks leaking.

I have changed it over to the output, Took a while to get it started, but once done, I am happy with it at the moment, No sounds at all.

Makes sure the water is flowing in the opposite direction to the bubbles, Ie, The Co2 bubbles will rise, and force the water down onto them. Mine is on the Ecco 2235.

The problem with the input is, the filter is not powerful enough to replenish the water before the co2 builds up inside the tube.

They can hide, but they cant escape


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Been there - Even a mag 350 will not diffuse it fast enough at 350 gallons per hour. I found that an in tank Rio 1100 does great, 100% diffusion, as well as a larger inline pump *non brand name, got it off ebay* at 700 gallons per hour. Works great. Only difference is the in tank rio 1100 you can use with a regulat tube, as the intake is in the aquarium... with the inline you will need reinforced tubing on the intake side of the pump, it will calapse regular tubing. 

Good Luck!

125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------

